# There is something to be said...



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

For "old fashioned" quartz gravel/laterite (high CEC) tanks.

This a a "parting shot" of my 30+ year old 75G tank. I've decided that the time has come to retire it, because I am concerned about the age of the silicone.

It has been set up as you see it, with NO CHANGE OF SUBSTRATE for close to 20 years now. I have occasionally uprooted plants, thinned them out and de-compacted the substrate, about a third of the tank at a time... a technique taught to me by Claus Christensen years ago. This has been done approximately 4 times over the life of the tank.

This certainly isn't an "aquascape" tank... I challenge anyone to keep a pristine aquascape for that long.  But it is a vibrant, healthy, tank that still grows plants like gang-busters after all this time. Part of the prblem with trying to keep this tank "aquascaped" is that it has always been my go-to tank for new plants, if I wasn't sure of the best conditions. Almost everything grows in this tank. (other than the very soft water species, but this is due to my tap water, not this tank) So I'm always sticking new things in to see what will happen.

So, sort of as an "in memoriam" I thought I'd post my old friend here, so that folks could see that you DON'T need expensive or complicated to make substrates to grow a beautiful planted tank!

http://krandall.zenfolio.com/p718699177/h482367b4#h482367b4


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Nice tank! But the real question is what will replace it?

-Roy


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi roy, it's another 75G, but a beautiful rimless made by Deep Blue. I also got a beautiful Oak cabinet stand for the new tank. Today we made sure everything was level, and did a test fill. Tomorrow, I hope to install substrate and hardscape, and Tuesday, hopefully, I'll start planting!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

This is indeed nice tank! Very natural done


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sure we all have learned a lot over the years from that tank. Thanks for keeping it!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Karen, 20 years is a real achievement! Could you tell us more about how you managed the tank? Lighting, filtration, water changes, fertilization, etc. If this is already in another thread, please direct me to it.

Thanks, and I hope your new tank is just as successful!


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Michael said:


> Karen, 20 years is a real achievement! Could you tell us more about how you managed the tank? Lighting, filtration, water changes, fertilization, etc.


As you might expect, things DO change over 20 years.<g> when the tank was first set up, we didn't even have T8 lighting let alone T5's or LEDs! Originally, the tank had 4 T12 bulbs over it, followed by 4 T8 bulbs. After CF fluorescents came out, I switched out the front set of T8's, replacing them with 2 55W CF's from AH Supply. I've used that combination for a long time now.

I generally like to do water changes every 2 weeks, but over 20 years, raising a family, going on vacations, etc, there have been more than a few times when it has gone 4 or even 6 weeks between water changes. The water changes aren't really the limiting factor, it's plant growth. If I know I'm not going to be able to do regular maintenance, I cut things back hard, and slow fertilization (and feeding) way down. Otherwise, the tank gets completely overgrown and plant-choked.

In terms of fertalization, for almost the entire time, I've used Tropica Mastergrow as my trace element supplement. I've just recently switched to Seachem Flourish, because the price of Tropica's fertilizer here in the U.S has become obscene. In the "old days" I used stump remover for nitrate supplementation, once Seachem developed their nitrogen supplement, I started using that. (I know I could use dry ferts cheaper, but I believe in supporting our vendors who support the hobby!). I have never needed to supplement phosphate, because our tap water contains 3ppm phosphate, so I import phosphate with every water change. Because the tank was originally set up with a high CEC substrate, as long as there are regular imports of nutrients, there has never been a need for specific substrate fertilization. Even strong root feeders have done well in this tank.

As far as filtration is concerned, the tank ran for many years on a Marineland Magnum filter. When the last one got too noisey, I changed to a Rena Filstar XP3. This filter is a lot quieter, and maintains its flow rate better. (I can be a bit lazy about cleaning filters!)

And, of course, the tank has had pressurized CO2 on it from the beginning of that time, fed into a reactor powered by a small powerhead.

Hope that covers it... If not, feel free to ask.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! One last question, I am trying to calculate the total flow in the tank from filter and powerhead(s). The Rena produces about 450 gph, correct? How large is the powerhead?


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Michael said:


> Thanks so much! One last question, I am trying to calculate the total flow in the tank from filter and powerhead(s). The Rena produces about 450 gph, correct? How large is the powerhead?


The flow from the powerhead is negligible. It's a teeny, tiny powerhead that came with an old Plant Guild reactor. (I wish I could still get them!!!) The powerhead blows down INTO the reactor where it churns the water and incoming CO2 bubbles. Then it has to pass through a sponge to get into the tank. I keep this as low in the tank as possible so that I don't need to turn it off during normal water changes, so what mild flow comes out of it, hits the substrate next. It makes NO impact on the substrate, so clearly it's not moving a lot of water in the tank itself, but it's plenty of movement to completely dissolve the CO2 input. While the glass CO2 diffusers used in ADA tanks may be elegant, the Scott in me HATES the waste of CO2 bubbles hitting the surface and escaping. I like ALL the CO2 to go to the plants.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks again.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful and lush. I love the lush jungle tank look. 20 years is a long time, not too mant have a tank set up that long!


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> Beautiful and lush. I love the lush jungle tank look. 20 years is a long time, not too mant have a tank set up that long!


I guess it's part laziness, and part that I really enjoy watching how tanks slowly change and develop. Plus this one had a special spot in my heart because it was my first big tank, my first "serious" planted tank (with CO2, good lighting, etc.) and my first tank to win a Home Show. All those things were before the 20 year ago reset, but it was this TANK, and it makes me a bit sad to decommission it completely.

In any case... I'll go start a thread for the NEW tank, which got it's hardscape today.


----------

